# Do Plants Bud Get a Lot Thick in the Last Two Weeks of Flowering 125 w Cfl ?



## TOKINGMAD (May 29, 2011)

hi my plant is in 7th week of flowering the leaves have started to brown off alot of crystals and orange hairs but also alot of white hairs two have skinny finger like bud will they get bigger if i leave them ? or are they ready


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 29, 2011)

That plant needs 9-10 weeks of flowering. Its a sativa dominentstrain or check the trichs!


----------



## asaph (May 29, 2011)

heya, they look nice but i don't think you will get much of it. here's a tip for next time: when using CFL, grow your plant as short as possible. start 12/12 from seed even, if growing sativas like these. cfls can hardly penetrate more than a few inches, at a foot's distance the plant is practically in the dark. this is why you buds are small like that. another option is to use an hid.

peace


----------



## krazzydave (May 29, 2011)

bro u know to keep your cfls as close as u can u might want to add a few more on lamps around it to help the sides and bottom fatten up more also get a cheep a$$ 60x micro checkem best way to know if it is all done most plants dont finsh at the same time i take alot in parts like say top is done but bottom still milky i will start drying the top wile rest finshes so i have best buds i can hope this help


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 29, 2011)

i say bend her over and give her another four weeks.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 30, 2011)

Should of used hps pal they would of been thicker buds...


----------



## CyberSecks (May 30, 2011)

i wouldnt expect much more than that on a cfl grow but hey man be proud of that when i used cfls my first grow 4 years ago i ended up with about an 8th of air bud.
sell a sack to your buddy then invest in a hps and ull be puttin on weight


----------



## kevin murphy (May 30, 2011)

spot on cyberceks...


CyberSecks said:


> i wouldnt expect much more than that on a cfl grow but hey man be proud of that when i used cfls my first grow 4 years ago i ended up with about an 8th of air bud.
> sell a sack to your buddy then invest in a hps and ull be puttin on weight


----------



## TOKINGMAD (May 30, 2011)

thanks for your replys some useful advice i have another 125 cfl i will try and fit it in there some how theres not alot of room ... i am going to get a small tent 1.2 x 1.2 x2.0 and a rhino filter fan kit 4 inch what light could i use without heat problem 400 or a 600 watt hps ? and the filter comes with a fan but is this the only fan u need ?


----------

